# Catnapper steals elderly man's cat for $10,000 ransom



## KingsX (Jun 30, 2018)

.

" An elderly Florida man was forced to cough up $10,000 to save his beloved cat 
after an acquaintance threatened to kill it unless he handed over the cash, reports said."

more at link

https://nypost.com/2018/06/28/man-claims-he-paid-10k-in-extortion-money-to-save-his-cat/


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2018)

How horrible, so pleased the cat is unharmed.


----------

